# [App] [Free] Calling All Archers



## Klunk (Aug 24, 2011)

I have uploaded the first version (test) of my archery app to the android market. It is called Archers Paradox and is used to record your recurve bow setup.

Details can be found at http://archers-paradox.com/blog


----------

